# Destin Harbor flounder



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice day so thought I would walk Norreigo Point looking for flounder. Got there around 9:00, little late, but beautiful day. 

Got several bumps but only one small 14" flounder.

Was using Gulp shad and Gulp 3" new penny shrimp (caught it on the shrimp) Lots of Lizard fish out today, caught 3 and they would bite the tail off the bait, annoying.

Several people out, one guy caught a flounder on sting ray strips. Other than that, just Lizard Fish.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

You beat me by a couple of inch's, kanaka and I worked the docks just past you and got a 10-12" flounder a couple more small flounder bumps and that was it. Well a few tails lost to lizard but a slow day. It was a nice day out there.:thumbsup:


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sailor, actually, fishing with a rod and reel there SUCKED! However if you had a mullet net......................
Did you get to see how the dark blue/black foofoo boat with the girls in it ever get off the beach??? Was 3/4 on the shore.


----------

